# Weirdest injury I've ever suffered



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

Three thoughts:

1) That sucks.
2) I hope it heals up quickly.
3) Sounds like you have some nice, tough outerwear. Win. Haha.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Where's the gory pictures?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

ridinbend said:


> Where's the gory pictures?


I didn't take any at the time and at this point it really doesn't look like much. Just looks like a big old bruise with a scab in the middle.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

It's easy,…

You hip checked something like this on da tree,…


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Ouch... That's the strangest thing, guess you have a high tolerance to pain. I would have been screaming like a little B.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

ridinbend said:


> Where's the gory pictures?


you forgot the L in gory....sounds like glory hole pics are needed...lol

sound like you hit hard enough to just rip/tear a hole in the skin....and iirc there are not that many skin receptors in that part of the body

vibes


----------



## Nocturnal7x (Mar 6, 2015)

Thats wild. 

My first thought was also something sticking out of the tree like the pic above.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Seriously so so gross. Omg. I would have fainted at the sight of the blood.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

I fell on my elbow on pavement once, hard enough to crack the skin and it bled like an artesian fountain. Sounds like something like that happened if there aren't even any scuffs on your outerwear. Hit hard enough to split skin. Ouch!

And that's similar to what I'd have done. What I thought when I hit my elbow. "Oh, that's gonna be a bruise! ...what is this wetness? Whut, I'm bleeding? WTF!?"


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Yeeks! Speedy recovery! Was it rather cold that day? Would explain why you didn't feel the pain.

I once managed to chop a good part of flesh off a finger with an axe chopping wood in a cold barn w cold hands wearing thin fleece gloves. The glove hardly showed any impact and I thus didn't expect I actually had hit the finger cos I didn't feel any pain; took the glove off and was very surprised to see the mess which still didn't hurt - until the fingers warmed up in the warm car on the way to the ER


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

We would see a few of these each season when I was working in Vail. The worst one that never penetrated the clothing but did serious damage was a ski to the quad. It ripped the quads and partially degloved the leg from an inch above the knee to about mid thigh. Pretty horrible injury with no or minimal damage to the pants. 

We had a dude that landed on a tree in deep snow ass first. He was riding with some chick and pretty high. He said he felt something but didnt really think of it, rode the lift and made another couple laps with her, took his moped home, found he was bleeding when he got there.... he rode his moped to the hospital. We ended up pulling a stick out of his buttock just under the gluteal fold that was 6" long and 1" diameter. We actually had a hard time pulling it out of the muscle, it was stuck....


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Argo said:


> We would see a few of these each season when I was working in Vail. The worst one that never penetrated the clothing but did serious damage was a ski to the quad. It ripped the quads and partially degloved the leg from an inch above the knee to about mid thigh. Pretty horrible injury with no or minimal damage to the pants.
> 
> We had a dude that landed on a tree in deep snow ass first. He was riding with some chick and pretty high. He said he felt something but didnt really think of it, rode the lift and made another couple laps with her, took his moped home, found he was bleeding when he got there.... he rode his moped to the hospital. We ended up pulling a stick out of his buttock just under the gluteal fold that was 6" long and 1" diameter. We actually had a hard time pulling it out of the muscle, it was stuck....



:eyetwitch2: What.....the.....fuck?!? How did this dude not feel that?!? I guess he was used to get lots of 6" things jammed in his ass.


----------



## MisterNarwhal (Dec 6, 2016)

Argo said:


> degloved


I managed to make it to this point in the thread without gagging. I've seen 1 too many safety training videos...no clue how you medical-types handle all the weird, gross shit you see.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

Ah that sucks man. Puncture wounds really sneak up on you. 

I had a similar thing happen while I was skiing in Tahoe four years ago. I was looking backwards for my friends (looking backwards is really dumb on skis) and somehow caught an edge going about 40 mph and started windmilling down the slope. Skis eventually went flying off and I had to find them and do the hop of shame.

When I'm putting the ski back on, I notice a little blood on the powder liner of my pant leg. I think I probably smacked my leg with the ski that was on the other leg, but it doesn't hurt too much so I don't worry about it. 

Fast forward an hour and my right foot is starting to get cold because it's really wet. I lift up the powder skirt and some blood falls on the snow. I lift up the pant leg even more and I see a ton of blood on my shin that looks like it's coming from a cut on my shin about three inches underneath my knee. I go to the medic tent and tell them that I banged my shin with my ski and they give me some bandaids and neosporin.

But I was wrong lol. When I got home that afternoon I had bled completely through the bandages and was still bleeding. I hopped in the shower and thoroughly rinsed out the "cut." Which actually wasn't a cut... it was a perfectly round circle. And it was fucking deep, like a cone... and I realized it looked familiar.

it was the exact size of the metallic tip of my ski pole. Somewhere in my windmill I must've stabbed myself with my ski pole in the shin.

It didn't stop bleeding for five days. No joke. It's a cool scar though because it's a perfect circle lol.

But yeah, puncture wounds bleed a ton. I couldn't get in the hot tub in Tahoe because I would've made it into strawberry lemonade lol.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

dave785 said:


> Ah that sucks man. Puncture wounds really sneak up on you.
> 
> I had a similar thing happen while I was skiing in Tahoe four years ago. I was looking backwards for my friends (looking backwards is really dumb on skis) and somehow caught an edge going about 40 mph and started windmilling down the slope. Skis eventually went flying off and I had to find them and do the hop of shame.
> 
> ...


uke:

uke:

did i say 

uke:

?


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

My impact shorts probably saved me from one of these this weekend. I clipped a hidden 1-2" tree stump which had been broken off. It bucked me and I landed right on It- right on the bottom of my glute. It hurt enough, I assumed it missed my actual padding. Luckily it didn't, and so far, no bruise, just sore. Damn punji sticks!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> uke:
> 
> uke:
> 
> ...


Right!?! Motherfreakin skier....:surprise:


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

snowklinger said:


> uke:
> 
> uke:
> 
> ...


Skiers and their damn stabby poles! :no1:


----------



## Aztrailerhawk (May 4, 2014)

I went down at LUV in a little half pipe deal, Jelly Roll, on the ridge. Found some rocks, banged my arm. No marks on my outer layer, none at all. Sat there long enough to decide I was OK and rode until lunch time. Met my kids at the basin, took off my jacket, and my daughter tells me I'm bleeding down my arm. I go into the restroom to clean it up, and can't make it stop bleeding. Bump into a patroller, one of the guys with everything on his jacket, he try's taping it up at someones lunch table, but no dice. Funny, but that is the first time I actually had to go to the ski patrol building for me, instead of one of my kids.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

tried to open a Mac Pro charger, that square box..... with a butcher knife. 6 stitches latter. New it was a bad idea:embarrased1:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Aztrailerhawk said:


> I went down at LUV in a little half pipe deal, Jelly Roll, on the ridge. Found some rocks, banged my arm. No marks on my outer layer, none at all. Sat there long enough to decide I was OK and rode until lunch time. Met my kids at the basin, took off my jacket, and my daughter tells me I'm bleeding down my arm. I go into the restroom to clean it up, and can't make it stop bleeding. Bump into a patroller, one of the guys with everything on his jacket, he try's taping it up at someones lunch table, but no dice. Funny, but that is the first time I actually had to go to the ski patrol building for me, instead of one of my kids.


jelly roll was a lieing ugly bitch i was up there a couple weeks ago when it opened and it was bleh, lotsa rock (sorry Vince!)

(of course a couple great turns on teh face as always but...)


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

Aztrailerhawk said:


> Funny, but that is the first time I actually had to go to the ski patrol building for me, instead of one of my kids.


What kind of crazy shit do you get your kids into at the resort????


----------



## Aztrailerhawk (May 4, 2014)

*Park*



dave785 said:


> What kind of crazy shit do you get your kids into at the resort????


Everything is hard in the park. (If my kids wreck on one of their favorite features, they might not admit it to patrol, those guys take out the stuff that hurts you, and my kids have figured that out.)


----------



## Aztrailerhawk (May 4, 2014)

*But nothing bad.*



dave785 said:


> What kind of crazy shit do you get your kids into at the resort????


We have been very fortunate.(Hope I didn't just curse myself)


----------

